# Mixing with Kribensis



## Hrafen (Feb 19, 2005)

What would be good to mix with a pair of Kribs in a 25US gallon tank? Currently their only tankmate is a Synodontis Polli. It is fairly well planted with lots of hiding places.

Would I get away with adding a pair of Pelvicachromis Taeniatus? Or is this asking for trouble.


----------



## wavoes (Feb 4, 2008)

i had a pair in a 29 gallon with tiger barbs and a gold nugget pleco...but as they started to breed they ran havoc on the other fish...eventually had to take all the other out of the tank.


----------



## krellious (Jan 17, 2007)

no other cichlids in that tank. **** will ensue the kirbs will soon take over the tank... when they pair of that is.

try something slow that uses the top half of the tank. ie guppies. tetras are fast and will eat the babies.


----------



## OwenL (Mar 6, 2008)

I agree, Kribs with other cichlids is asking for trouble especially other pelvicachromis species. Kribs can be fast and they are definitely a terror once they start breeding or even if they aren't breeding and if they've already figured out their territory, they will pick at their tankmates. I'd say just leave them as they are or if you really want tankmates, get fast fish with the same temperament or are more peaceful. They will act as dithers to the Kribs. good luck

On a side note, my experience with kribensis is that once they've made their partnership, they will always stay together. If one of the fishes dies, the other one tends to sulk and loses color. It doesn't seem to be able to pair up again and will only attack any other krib that you might pair it up with. Also, I've noticed that females are a lot more dominant/aggressive than males. Maybe it was the case with 5 of my female kribs but it could be different for you.

Good luck


----------



## krellious (Jan 17, 2007)

OwenL said:


> I agree, Kribs with other cichlids is asking for trouble especially other pelvicachromis species. Kribs can be fast and they are definitely a terror once they start breeding or even if they aren't breeding and if they've already figured out their territory, they will pick at their tankmates. I'd say just leave them as they are or if you really want tankmates, get fast fish with the same temperament or are more peaceful. They will act as dithers to the Kribs. good luck
> 
> On a side note, my experience with kribensis is that once they've made their partnership, they will always stay together. If one of the fishes dies, the other one tends to sulk and loses color. It doesn't seem to be able to pair up again and will only attack any other krib that you might pair it up with. Also, I've noticed that females are a lot more dominant/aggressive than males. Maybe it was the case with 5 of my female kribs but it could be different for you.
> 
> Good luck


when my male died. i introduced a new one. the paired up instanty. well witihin 5 mintues anyways. just dotn try to put 2 males and 1 female in.

i have also seen parents turn on there previous spawn as soon as the new ones are free swimming. They can get along wogth other fish but for how loong is the question. also if you have a 35g lots of plants and driftwood MAY let you have mroe then just kribs but dont try it please


----------

